# So, like, hi and stuff...



## Violent Messiah (Jul 30, 2008)

YaY, another introduce yourself thing...:roll:

Heh, just kidding. I just never really know what to say in these things. Ah well...my name is Violent and that pretty much describes my style of writing. I love to read and write horror, action-adventure, modern urban fantasy and cyberpunk sci-fi. I forget who said it, but one of my favorite quotes is "When in doubt, have a man with a gun come through the door". Truly, words to live by. Ha! :twisted:


----------



## Damien. (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to wf. I like basically the same genres you do, but throw in poetry. Look forward to reading your work.


----------



## terrib (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome violent


----------



## Violent Messiah (Jul 30, 2008)

Damien. said:


> Welcome to wf. I like basically the same genres you do, but throw in poetry. Look forward to reading your work.



Thanks for the welcome, Damien and Terrib. As soon as I get used to this joint, I'll put up some of the two serials I'm currently working on. One's my zombie survival horror story and the other is what I think is an interesting take on angels and demons teaming up to try and kick off the second Fall, and an archangel teamed with a nephilim trying to stop it. Hopefully people will get a kick out of them. :twisted:


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey there Violent and welcome!


----------



## Sam (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bpastermack (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, and thanks for the advice you gave me about my opening.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## Violent Messiah (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. Very friendly joint here so far...cool. :clown:


----------



## skywalker21 (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 1, 2008)

hey and wecome violent...cool avatar.


----------



## Industrial (Aug 2, 2008)

Those are actually some sick genres, dark and disturbing is right up my ally.


----------

